
NASA Studying 2015 El Niño Event - happyscrappy
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-studying-2015-el-nino-event-as-never-before
======
manachar
I live in Hawaii. El Niño has had a direct impact on us this year. It's been a
really weird summer. Fewer days of tradewinds, more days of hot and muggy.

Many other things may be associated with it (increased coral bleaching,
increased hurricane activity, increased flooding, etc). All of which need to
be studied to verify connection. It makes me very happy that we're able to
gather and analyze this information.

